# I Hate Spanish class



## JustTired (May 16, 2013)

There is so much I hate about my Spanish class. The language is beautiful, I agree, but it's everything else that I hate about it.

THE TEACHER FOR ONE. She communicates everything in Spanish to us, since we are "AP" students, we MUST understand her, though 3/4ths of the class are not native speakers or anywhere near understanding the language as fluently as she speaks it. WE DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT SHE IS SAYING FOR HALF THE CLASS. Then she expects us to do these projects and work activities we have never been told the due dates before, and she expects them finished in 20 minutes of the next class. And then she pairs us off with the native speakers that could care less about the work and they don't help us like she believes they will. 

And my partner for this stupid project that I have to memorize by tomorrow, finally starts the project now and thinks I can memorize all these complex words and sentences that I have never seen before. HE HAS COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN I AM NOT FLUENT IN SPANISH. But I don't know how to tell him this without coming off as rude. Just more to add to my hatred of Spanish class.

Just wish the school district didn't force us all into this class.


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're having such a hard time, why are you in AP (that is college level, you know)? If all of your friends are having such a hard time as well, then complain to the school-board. If the class isn't useful to you, why are you there? Rude? Get a bunch of your classmates together and say something!


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

My professor in us Always talked in English while teaching Spanish. (AP class too)

I am a native speaker but I can understand where you are coming from. My French professor was exactly the same way.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Get used to it. In every upper level Spanish classes the teacher will always speak in the target language for 95% of the class. It helps with immersion. Try reading easy books in Spanish to improve your word recognition speed. It's not enough to know the words if you think about it, you have to learn them so you can recognize them within half a second so you can keep up. When you get out into the real world you will see that your teacher was actually going easy on you. Native speakers talk at least twice as fast as a teacher and like to slur all their words together. By comparison, teachers are easy to understand.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It ONLY helps you if you can understand at least the gist of what is being said- comprehensible input. You could talk Spanish at someone know doesn't speak it for hours and hours and hours. At the end, they still won't speak it. If you are smart and speak some basic Spanish, in a way that makes it clear what the words signify, they will learn.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> It ONLY helps you if you can understand at least the gist of what is being said- comprehensible input. You could talk Spanish at someone know doesn't speak it for hours and hours and hours. At the end, they still won't speak it. If you are smart and speak some basic Spanish, in a way that makes it clear what the words signify, they will learn.


In my classes, the teacher would speak Spanish exclusively after you've completed 2 semesters. I could always understand everything the teacher says and I can read books in Spanish just fine, but when I try to listen to a native speaker it just goes right over my head. :stu


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

arnie said:


> In my classes, the teacher would speak Spanish exclusively after you've completed 2 semesters. I could always understand everything the teacher says and I can read books in Spanish just fine, but when I try to listen to a native speaker it just goes right over my head. :stu


 I was in central America for 3 months this summer, and at first, even though i knew a lot of Spanish, when certain people talked I understood almost nothing, was constantly asking them to repeat it. Then, with people who spoke clearly, it was okay. Later on it got better as a whole. The difference between someone who makes a bit of an effort to speak clearly and not too fast, and someone who doesn't, is incredible.......


----------



## HermitMan (Jul 25, 2015)

I hated my spanish class like you would never imagine. I had 0 friends and would just try and stay hidden from existence. I almost never spoke and when I did it was awkward. When we were required to speak in Spanish I just used this half-assed awkward accent. I would literally count the SECONDS of the class and figured that when 1 minute passed I would say to myself "it's okay, just x times longer than that and you will be FREE!" My neck would actually get sore from staring at the clock. I'm pretty sure the teacher didn't like me because she would ignore me when my hand was up (I would quite often ditch the class in favor of hanging out with my friends), she was not very helpful when she DID acknowledge me and would seem irritated by me asking the few questions I did ask but was more than glad to answer her star students. The kids were loud, obnoxious and incredibly annoying. Imagine everyone else having fun while you're sitting there with nobody to talk to and you haven't so much as cracked a smile in an entire hour. Everyone probably thought I was going to be a serial killer or something when I get older. It got so bad that I eventually tried to fail the class just so I could drop it (I managed to fail at failing.)


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

JustTired said:


> There is so much I hate about my Spanish class. The language is beautiful, I agree, but it's everything else that I hate about it.
> 
> THE TEACHER FOR ONE. She communicates everything in Spanish to us, since we are "AP" students, we MUST understand her, though 3/4ths of the class are not native speakers or anywhere near understanding the language as fluently as she speaks it. WE DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT SHE IS SAYING FOR HALF THE CLASS. Then she expects us to do these projects and work activities we have never been told the due dates before, and she expects them finished in 20 minutes of the next class. And then she pairs us off with the native speakers that could care less about the work and they don't help us like she believes they will.
> 
> ...


I learned spanish and other languages from a book at home. School is a huge loss of time and money, when you´re alone you can do it intensively and at your own pace.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

JustTired said:


> And then she pairs us off with the native speakers that could care less about the work and they don't help us like she believes they will.


lel, don't you just love this obsession with partnering students that don't know each other and couldn't care less. They seem to think it's mandatory for any kind of learning. What a crock.


----------

